# XD m .45 ACP?



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Any word if one is in the future in .45 ACP?


----------



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

I sent an email yesterday to S/A asking the same question. I love my XDM-9 and find it incredibly accurate.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

seasterl said:


> I sent an email yesterday to S/A asking the same question. I love my XDM-9 and find it incredibly accurate.


I am with ya. The XDm 9 feels better than my XD 45 did. I hope they bring it.


----------



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's the response I got from S/A when I enquired about an XDM-45:

"I am sorry to say that at this time we have not been told if we will offer the XD(M) in a .45 caliber model or not. I would suggest checking back in a couple of months for an update."


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

It is inevitable. The last few years every manufacturer is returning to the .45 ACP due to a surge in popularity. Springfield is developing and promoting the XDm platform to check the market response before making the product. Based purely on the US market for .45 ACP there is no way Springfield will skip the opportunity.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would give it a year, I am sure it will happen if the other models do well.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll bet a cold one on it.. It's perfect competition pistol opportunity, with the match-grade barrel, nice "M" trigger, etc. and all the other "m" goodies... .45 ACP is coming, and it too will be all over the magazine covers. My prediction.

:watching:


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

Work for a distributor and Springfield came and said they did not plan on making one at the time, but if everyone calls and creates a demand for one, one will eventually be produced. I don't think the grip can be made as small because the 45 has a longer case but it would be cool to get the better grip and match barrel with the target sights. Also the ability to disassemble the firearm without pulling the trigger would be awesome and a great safety feature.


----------



## T-Rizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Very close to purchasing a .40xdm or a .45xd. I would love a .45xdm and hate to run out and buy the .45xd and the xdm came out the following month. Any updates since the last post in August?

Thanks


----------

